# Subclavian venography on left side and pacemaker insertion on right side



## tlm5506 (May 1, 2013)

Hello.
This one has me stumped.
My doctor attempted to insert a dual chamber pacemaker on the patient's left side but the leads would not advance. He did a venography and found venous anomalies on the left side. He then placed the pacemaker on the right side successfully. I know the CPT code for the pacemaker insertion is 33208, but I don't know the code for the venography, or even if I can bill for it. He did not do venography on the right side; only the left side to find out why the leads would not advance. He also used fluoroscopy. I'm not sure if I can code for the fluoroscopy also.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## AB87 (May 1, 2013)

Usually the Venography is bundled with the 33208. I would use i think 75820? (in that  code range). ONLY if there was a documented Anomaly of the Venous System. Then you would bill with a -59 on the Venography because its a diffrernt condition. Subclavian, if im not mistaken is considered a extremity Vein.

Hope this Helps


----------



## tlm5506 (May 3, 2013)

Thank you. It does help!


----------

